# Making beeswax candles in an improvised solar melter



## BeekeepingIsGood (Aug 12, 2012)

I used coffee cups, a window and a cooler. It seemed to work pretty good.










More on the process I used here.


----------



## natureboy68 (Feb 28, 2009)

I like the black garbage bag liner, good idea!


----------

